

The Crossrail project is one of the world’s most ambitious engineering feats - williamhpark
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20150602-crossrail-the-monster-tunnelling-under-london-streets?

======
jackgavigan
One of current cohort going through the Techstars Barclays Accelerator in
London managed to get the Crossrail project as a customer:
[http://basestone.io/](http://basestone.io/)

